# Black Bear in Saginaw County



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

WNEM TV 5 website has photos of a Black bear in a Saginaw county corn field taken by a farmer in his cornfield from his combine.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> WNEM TV 5 website has photos of a Black bear in a Saginaw county corn field taken by a farmer in his cornfield from his combine.


Thats pretty wild, very rare sighting.......


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.wnem.com/news/14532645/detail.html


> Saginaw Farmer Finds Bear In Corn Field
> 
> POSTED: 1:30 pm EST November 7, 2007
> SAGINAW, Mich. -- A Saginaw County farmer managed to take four quick pictures of a bear in his corn field this past weekend.
> ...


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

You beat me to Wyldkat.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow that is very close to me :yikes: :help::lol:


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I see droppings all the time near frankenmuth on some private ground I hunt, WAY to big to be ****.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

A sow and cub has been sighted 3 times only about a mile from us! His neighbor also is a bear hunter so he went looking around...and found some fresh bear crap. 

I'll bet there will be a bunch of people try to bait that bear just so they can get some pictures. Imagine what might happen when the bear learns about all the bird feeders!


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

I hunt in Brant, and have talked to several farmers and a few hunters that have seen a sow and a cub also. 

Pretty cool!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I think thats awesome,bring em' over this way!!


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

I hunt at my sisters over in Albee Twp. Neice was telling me about 2 or 3 weeks ago a lady she works with spotted a black bear in her backyard. I was like yah right, but now I guess I will have to believe her. The lady lives over near Albee Twp hall on M-13. I am hunting only a couple miles southwest of that area, maybe put out more molasses and corn to get a glimpse of this thing. I guess I should check those big log piles on the property might be more than a few possoms or ***** in there.:yikes::tdo12:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Getting more and more common, eventually they will be all over down here. I rcall two years ago I think when that black bear was hit up near I-75 and the Flint river in flushing. They said it followed the river system all the way down here. If I'm not mistaken the guy who hit it had it mounted.


----------



## sreeja (Nov 12, 2007)

How is it look like.Is it very cruel?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

It was a friend of mines Uncle who was the farmer..I saw the pictures
and the video, crazy stuff. It was located on Fry rd. east of Bishop
and west of m-13. I guess the thing just just kept running around in the corn while he was picking it, it really didn't want to leave the corn field.


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

I lease land out to the farmer. He showed me the pics. last week after picking corn at my place. The farmers name is Hue, he farms with Dodak Farms out of Burt. It looked to be a good sized boar.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, that's him..... very cool pics.


----------

